# Thinking of moving to Japan....what will I need for a 6+ months stay?



## justbubbly

Please give me some help on how to successfully move to Japan and secure housing and what not. I think that it would be a pretty cool experience and I'm still undecided about what country I want to go to.

Any ideas, tips, help?


----------



## larabell

Have you tried Google???


----------



## al_japan

When are you going?

Do you plan to stay in one place or travel around?

Let us know - it might help us come up with more relevant advice.

Al


----------



## Shouganai

I suggest you get a Japan Rail pass so you can travel around cheaply - there are two types, so get one of each . Stay in a Gaijin House on a monthly rate unless you can find a share mate. Get an open ticket in case you want to stay longer by doing a quick trip to Korea or Philippines (Cebu Pacific have a P4000 flight I think from Osaka and Tokyo). Bring your own toothpaste, deodorant, as you could end up spraying insecticide on yourself and not realise it. I did my gums serious damage because I bought a hard toothbrush. Expensive too. 



justbubbly said:


> Please give me some help on how to successfully move to Japan and secure housing and what not. I think that it would be a pretty cool experience and I'm still undecided about what country I want to go to.
> 
> Any ideas, tips, help?


----------

